# Seabed Delay issue



## Sweetwood (Mar 27, 2020)

Finished her up and not working. I hit the stomp and it sounds exactly like in bypass mode. Has a very very slight pop when switching over...in normal range I guess but my other pedals are super silent. On or off, sounds the same. Throw me down some knowledge!!!  Thanks for the help y'all.


----------



## phi1 (Mar 28, 2020)

I’m a big fan of testing before boxing. I definitely recommend building a test box (there’s a thread over in toolbox d) for Currently we don’t know if it’s an offboard wiring issue (although quick glance it looks ok) or on the circuit board. 

Check that power jack though, is it metal? Usually don’t want a metal dc jack with guitar pedals since the sleeve is positive and could short against the box. I can’t tell if it’s insulated from connecting to the box. 

If you disconnect the power, do you still get dry sound when the pedal is supposed to be on? That would indicate offboard wiring error or faulty footswitch. 

If it makes no sound when on with the power removed, then probably your offboard is ok and the sound you’re hearing is the signal passing through the pedals, but without delay. Then it’d be something either around the input or output of the pt2399 is bad, use an audio probe to pinpoint the problem. Also use a multimeter to check voltages on the chips (tagboard effects page for this one has loads of troubleshooting comments with the voltages listed). 

 Also, you can give a shot at popping another pt2399 in there, once you’ve confirmed your offboard wiring is ok.


----------



## BurntFingers (Mar 28, 2020)

99% sure it's something with the switch wiring. What diagram did you follow? That's like nothing I've seen before.


----------



## thedwest (Mar 28, 2020)

Hard to tell but it looks like the gnd and sw wiring is backwards. Could just be the lighting though.


----------



## Sweetwood (Mar 28, 2020)

Power Jack is isolated with a rubber grom. I'll test the switch first as I sense the problem lies there but perhaps there is a solder booger shorting something on the back of the board


----------



## zgrav (Mar 28, 2020)

Phil1 has asked the right questions.  Easy test is to see if you have sound in both footswitch positions when you unplug the power jack.  Is your LED lighting up when the power is on?      Are the ICs soldered in place?   If they are socketed and you have another delay chip, you can try swapping it out.  If it is soldered in place and/or you don't have a spare, you will need to take the board out of the case for more inspection and troubleshooting.  And so you can post a picture of the other side here.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 28, 2020)

Get rid of the paint around your in/out jacks inside the enclosure.


----------



## phi1 (Mar 28, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Get rid of the paint around your in/out jacks inside the enclosure.



Just to clarify for the OP, this is a best practice so that your enclosure is grounded and providing shielding to the circuit to protect against him, but not necessary for it to work since you used wires to connect the jack sleeves to the pcb ground pads.


----------



## Sweetwood (Mar 28, 2020)

LED works as expected. Sound goes out when power is unplugged. So I’massuming a short on the board. What would the paint around the jacks do?


----------



## zgrav (Mar 28, 2020)

Maybe not a short on the board.  Seems like you dry signal makes it in and out.  But the signal going to the delay is either not getting there, or it is not making it from the delay chip back to where it gets mixed in with the dry signal.  

Have you taken it out of the enclosure yet to see if it works?   

If you can follow the schematic you can identify the places you need to check.  Take a few minutes to read about building an audio probe and using it.  Then put one together so you can find out where the problem is on your board.

Phil1 replied to your question about the paint on the inside of the holes where the input and output jacks do.


----------



## Sweetwood (Mar 28, 2020)

Works!!!  The moral of the story is I need to wear glasses. I had a solder booger on the back of the board. I appreciate everyone’s wisdom and advice.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 28, 2020)

Glad you found and fixed the problem!


----------



## music6000 (Mar 30, 2020)

Sweetwood said:


> Works!!!  The moral of the story is I need to wear glasses. I had a solder booger on the back of the board. I appreciate everyone’s wisdom and advice.


Can you mark this as *SOLVED*


----------



## Sweetwood (Apr 14, 2020)

How do I mark it as solved?


----------



## music6000 (Apr 14, 2020)

Where you did your first listing ie  Finished her up.....
At the end of that listing you have Report ,   Edit,   Delete.
Click on Edit and it should allow you to edit Header
* SOLVED* Seabed Delay issue


----------

